# Bucky Corpsing with paper towels, tissue and latex



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a few requests for a how-to on the Bucky corpse I did, so here's the basic run-down of it. I didn't take many pictures since there's already so many corpsing tutorials out there. 


Materials used:

1/4 gallon Cementex L-200 Casting Latex
paper towels
tissues 
Skeleton
2 long screws
MinWax stains in Jacobean and Ipswich Pine
metal handled hobby brushes (or any small paintbrush)
rubber gloves for staining
old rag for staining
small paint brush or craft sponge for staining
some hair and glue (optional)

I started by taking the hardware off of Bucky's skull. I used a couple of screws to hold the jaw in the wide open position, then I took a heat gun to the lower jaw and softened it so that I could pull it forward some so it wasn't open TOO wide.










I gave Bucky a base coat of latex on the area I was working on, just to make sure I had good adhesion. I took a paper towel (split it to make it one-ply) and dipped it in the latex, then squeezed the excess off and draped it over the skeleton. I did this in most of the large areas like the rib cage, pelvis, neck, etc. This was the basic foundation for the more fragile tissue to go on top of.









I used the paper towels to do the inside of the mouth and jaw and the eye sockets as well. Once the paper towel parts were dry, I worked on getting the hands and feet ready. I used hot glue to position all of the fingers and toes in the right way since they were all out of whack. I also snipped the little spring off of the section between the thumb and index finger. Since I'm corpsing over that, I don't need it there to hold it in place. I just kind of shot glue in between each joint.

Then I started to brush latex onto the areas I was working on, then place a strip of one-ply tissue on it, then brush more latex over that. How it will look depends on how hard you brush it, how much latex you use, and whether you just kind of push it around til it looks good. The best thing about corpsing is that it does not have to be perfect. I left some holes here and there, some exposed bone. It's all about personal preference for that stuff.



















I wanted a different look for the face area, so I kind of rolled some tissue into a strip and dipped it into the latex, then draped it across the cheek bone down to the jaw. I also gave a small hint of remaining eyelids using small rolled strips of dipped tissue.










I gave the entire thing a last brushing of latex to make sure I didn't miss any spots and to smooth it out some. To finish it up, I used some Jacobean stain and brushed it on, wiped off immediately leaving a nice aged look. Of course, one of my son's friends said it was too "brown", so I went over that with the Pine stain and that kind of removed some of the darker color and made it look better. Last step was to glue some hair on. I cleaned my hairbrush and used the escapees. I just hot glued it on. A little here, a little there. Regular old Elmer's glue would work too. That's really about it. 


I've also had questions on the difference between using the "fresh" latex and the expired stuff... The major differences are that the fresh dries white. The expired dries an amberish clear. I've used the expired as glue for hair and eyebrows and for a final outer coating on my latex heads. Can't do that with the fresh stuff unless you want to paint again. Also, the fresh stuff is much thinner. Think MILK. The expired is more like a thin yogurt. The expired also smells more of ammonia.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

He looks gorgeous, Ghostess!
Thanks for posting this!

(But what might make it better is.......*JOKING!!!* Don't beat me!)


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

JackReaper, you need a spankin'!! LOL

Thanks, btw.


----------



## Illinois Jim (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the how-to Ghostess! I'm going to have my first crack at corpsing and your tutorial was great-everything I need to know in an easy to follow format. How long did it take for you to corpse that bucky?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Good Ghostess, dear and diabolical mistress of the monstrous, I wonder if you might share your opinion on a simpler project I have going that requires corpsification.

I have two skulls coming from ACC, one a good 'ol Bucky 4th class, and one of their nicer ones just to grace the mantel next to the hourglass, my lil' memento mori.

The 4th class is my main concern. I want skull and candle, a real candle for our indoor decor. My idea was to mount a small, spiked candle dish onto the crown of the 4th class once the jaw was removed. I'll likely use a flameproof epoxy, like Magic-Sculp, which is tough as nails.
I'll probably encourage wax to build up around the dish on the crown fairly quickly, to hide the dish and add to the overall look, but while planning this I thought...
"Who uses the rounded expanse of a human skull for a candle holder? I mean, I can see some dark magician or madman using it for some horrific rite, but..."
*lightbulb!*

That's when I decided the skull would likely have been lifted from a decripit grave somewhere, some potter's field unattended by all but owls and the local lunatic.
I'm thinking a little flesh, say the shred of a lip above the teeth, the sagging eyelids, a curtain of skin beside the nose cavity, a few spare strands of hair.
Should I follow your tutorial and use latex, paper towels and stain, or are there other things I need to consider? 
Note- This piece will, like our other candles in the house, NEVER be left burning unattended.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

IllinoisJim -- thanks, it took 4 days to do.

Spats- Honestly, I really am not sure what method would be best for the look you want to achieve. This was my first corpsed Bucky, and I did it basically the same way I would do papier mache' simply because that's what I am comfortable with. I know I'd definitely skip the paper towels and just use tissue so you get a more defined look. Paper towels tend to leave their design or weave even when they're soaked with latex, but are great for doing large areas. I wish I could be more help.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

No, Madam, that sort of info is exactly what I needed. Paper towels for large expanses, Toilet paper for detailed work.

Thank you.


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks awesome Ghostess. I have a question that you or someone else might be able to answer. I searched alot and I am not too sure what to do. I am in the process of building a corpse like Spookyblue describes. Pretty much out of scratch, I used a cheap $3 skull and then built the torso with newspaper, duct tape, etc. I am not using liquid latex. I am using paper towel,tissue paper and elmers glue. I used carpet adhesive for most of my first corpse and it was really toxic smelling, took a little long to dry too so I am switching to watered down elmer's glue. 

My question is this: Should I paint my corpse first with latex paint and then stain it? Or should I just stain it and then seal it with some kind of clear sealer?

I would like it to be fairly waterproof and I thought that exterior latex paint would seal it up and then I could color it after. I think that might not work though because how do you stain something that is colored grey, I dont think the color would be right. Its kind of white now so it would be easy to stain it a nice dirty brown. Anyway, if anyone knows what to do that would be great. Thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Sam.  The grey would probably make it a funky color, but I'm not sure. What I would do, to be on the safe side, is test the latex paint color with the stain on a scrap piece of wood or something. Basically, dab a little paint on, maybe like a 2 inch by 2 inch spot, then stain over it and see how it looks. If you like it, go with that. If not, then just stain over the corpse and seal it with something clear. OR you can head down to your local Home Depot (if you have one) and see if they have some Oops! paint in a beige, off-white or other neutral color. 

Maybe someone else will chime in here with more advice.

Good luck!


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Ghostess. What I am going to do now is seal it with a clear weatherproof sealer that I bought today at lowes. I learned something too this weekend. I originally was using floor adhesive to corpse the skeleton but it was really smelly and just toxic so I tried to use water and elmers glue last night. I didnt really like the results though, I dont know why it just doesnt look as cool. Today I went back and bought more floor adhesive and I am going to finish my first zombie with that and make one more using that method. I really like the way it dries hard and the paper towel looks really cool. Then I will stain it and seal it. I will post pictures hopefully soon.

Its really hard to get anything done at home, I have 7 month old twins and they kick my butt when my wife is at work on the weekends. I will get it done though.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, the Elmer's Glue method really works better with tissues or toilet paper. 

Yikes, twin babies... I'm surprised you get anything done!

Good luck with the rest of the projects, can't wait to see some pix!


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

That is awesome! It turned out just amazing. Thank you for sharing the details on how it was done. I have a skeleton that I cant wait to try this on! I just have to get my hands on some latex.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

That's one creep looking prop, love it. I love using paper towels for mache they're so easy to use and shape with your hands.

It's great seeing all the wonderful creations people make in this forum, there's so much better than the shop bought stuff.


----------

